# white worm on eye?



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

there seems to be a white string hanging from the top of my rhoms eye possibly a worm. i dont notice it moving on its own only with the current. i just added some salt hoping that might help. anyone know what it is? i have some pictures but i cant seem to upload them..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

white worm on the eye?? i need to see a picture of this.... what kinda problems are you having uploading? i had some problems a ways back before i realized that i needed to scale down my pictures to get under the 2 mb mark.


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> white worm on the eye?? i need to see a picture of this.... what kinda problems are you having uploading? i had some problems a ways back before i realized that i needed to scale down my pictures to get under the 2 mb mark.


my picture size is at 1.88mb it just says uploading.... i let it sit for like 15 minutes and nothing i think my comp is crapping out. if anything ill upload the pics tomorrow at work. thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if you're still having problems, pm me and i'll give you my email address so you can send me the pics and i'll upload them for you so that you can get this problem taken care of right away.


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

pm'd you


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

pictures up!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Maybe its excess slime being produces and just washing back?

Cant tell by the pics though.
Need a close up


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah, a close up would be nice


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

sure ill get some close ups


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How about them close ups?
DId it go away?


----------

